# Melvin Guillard signs multi-year, multi-fight contract with Bellator



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/5/4/8542863/melvin-guillard-signs-multi-year-multi-fight-contract-with-bellator












> Melvin Guillard has found a new home.
> 
> Four days after being granted a release from World Series of Fighting, "The Young Assassin" has inked a multi-year, multi-fight contract with Bellator, the promotion announced on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is probably one of those deals where WSOF wasn't fulfilling it's side of the deal. So Guillard wanted a better deal with more fights. Not to mention Bellator has more money.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But was Guillard fulfilling his side of it?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, he's an exciting fighter, glad he found a home.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, though I wonder if like so many other UFC caliber fighters he will flop.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Guillard VS Chandler should be effing insane.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Question is when are they going to book him? My guess is the earliest will probably be late July or August. One thing I'm a little disappointed in the Coker Bellator is that these big fight cards are starting to become far and inbetween. They need to book more then one fight card a month.


----------

